# Cuddle time with Pepper, Zoey & Cholla



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thought I would share some pictures of Cuddle time with our hedgies.

First is Pepper, our little huffy hot sauce
We used to let her run around the living room - until we discovered her own little tower of poo hidden behind the TV. :shock: :lol: 


















Then Zoey, sweet precious Zoey 
She hasn't been feeling great lately. 
She loves to run up on hedgie-Daddy's shoulder & make noises in his ear.  


















Last, but not least, Cholla, our cuddly mealie-monster.
I used to worry about keeping weight on him, but now he eats all his food & Zoey's left-overs. :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Yay! I was so glad when I seen this post, I was wondering how the gang was doing  Those pics are too adorable. I laughed so hard about the tower of poo :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, they're all so beautiful! I love hearing stories about them as well as seeing pictures  I hope Zoey feels better soon... give her a kiss from me and Regina!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, they are all so cute! I love how Pepper had a hidden stash of poop! I hope Zoey is doing ok as you mentioned she was not feeling that great.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What wonderful babies! Pepper full of mischief with eyes glaring in the first picture; Zoey the sweet little angel face baby peeking out; and Cholla who is all smiles. Thank you for such grand pictures!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, PJ! Your herd is so fun.  

The 2nd picture of Zoey is SO cute!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

EEEEP!!! Wonderful photo's!! I love hearing about hedgie hyjinks! Tower of poo...oh my! I believe Chloe made me one of those yesterday too... such little builders! 

What's up with Zoey?  Poor little one, hope she's right as rain soon!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are such cuties. Such sweet angelic faces. I'm not so sure I believe what you say about Pepper. How could such an angelic face be so sneaky. :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> They are such cuties. Such sweet angelic faces. I'm not so sure I believe what you say about Pepper. How could such an angelic face be so sneaky. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: She sure has you fooled Nancy!

Usually, she would sleep on me for a bit, then get restless. So I would put her down to run around for a bit. Hedgie-Daddy would watch out for her, while I went & got Zoey. When Pepper was ready to go back into her cage, she would run toward me, from behind the TV. It surprised me so much the first time she did it. She'd run right up to me, I'd reach down & scoop her up with one hand. It was really the only time she would let me do that. I feel like such a fool. All this time, she was just using me! I thought we were developing our own little special "thing" & all she was doing was pooping behind the TV! :lol: At least that's better than pooping on ME.  :lol: 
I still think it's adorable & our own special little thing.

As for our Zoey. She's lost some more weight. Stopped eating on her own for a day, but I've been syringing Hills a/d & pedialyte every few hours. Was elated this afternoon when I noticed she ate some moistened kibble on her own again. I'm taking her back to the vet. We're on an emotional rollercoaster. Hedgie-Daddy breaks down when she climbs up to his shoulder. She's his special little girl. We've had words & she understands what is expected of her, getting better, and she's trying to comply.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

All your hedgies have the best facial expressions! :lol:

and how... kind... of Pepper to leave you guys a little pile of "presents" behind your TV :lol: :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

PJM said:


> As for our Zoey. She's lost some more weight. Stopped eating on her own for a day, but I've been syringing Hills a/d & pedialyte every few hours. Was elated this afternoon when I noticed she ate some moistened kibble on her own again. I'm taking her back to the vet. We're on an emotional rollercoaster. Hedgie-Daddy breaks down when she climbs up to his shoulder. She's his special little girl. We've had words & she understands what is expected of her, getting better, and she's trying to comply.


She better comply!! Positive thoughts for Zoey, you always do such a great job with your hedgies


----------

